

Debunking the Node.js Gish Gallop - jives
http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2012/08/debunking-nodejs-gish-gallop.html

======
paranoiacblack
Right, someone who believes Javascript is a terrible language compared to Ruby
with no justification of that belief is the person who can debunk the "Node.js
Gish Gallop." This article teeters on producing the same logical fallacies
that it calls out self-righteously without actually adding to the conversation
of WHEN to choose one over the other. There are no silver bullets, no panacea
for web frameworks and servers. Claiming "well my web server is better than
yours" isn't an argument nor does it debunk anything; it's just pandering for
fanboyism.

